# Sources for T5 lighting?



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi I'm looking to see where I get buy T5 light fixtures and bulbs from? I need the whole setup and prefer the fixtures that have legs to mount on the tank. Where do I start and which brand do you rec?

Thanks


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

If you have money to burn, the imported from Germany T5HO TekLight is tough to beat. Got mine at reefgeek.com.

Coralife has budget T5 (normal output) lights that are so-so, but save on the electricity bill. Got mine at Big Al's Online.

Those are the two fixtures I have. One to provide maximum light, the other to provide the lowest electricity bill.


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Try looking at some marine websites like ReefGeek | Aquarium Supplies for Marine, Reef, and Saltwater Aquariums and www.marinedepot.com


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Sunlight Supply Tek fixtures are probably the best T5 fixtures out the market. You can order pricey mounting legs for your tank, too. Other than that, there's JBJ, Jalli, and Finnex brand T5 fixtures out there

You might want to give us a price range and the size tank you have for us to help you better.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Sunlight Supply Tek fixtures are probably the best T5 fixtures out the market. You can order pricey mounting legs for your tank, too. Other than that, there's JBJ, Jalli, and Finnex brand T5 fixtures out there
> 
> You might want to give us a price range and the size tank you have for us to help you better.


I have an 80G tank and am thinking of getting the T5 fixtures w/ 4- 54 watts HO bulbs. That will give me 2.7 wpg. This will be enough right?

I am debating either getting the TEK vs Current's Nova Extreme fixtures, most like I'll bite the bullet and get TEK.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

southernflounder said:


> I have an 80G tank and am thinking of getting the T5 fixtures w/ 4- 54 watts HO bulbs. That will give me 2.7 wpg. This will be enough right?
> ...


Yes.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

southernflounder said:


> I have an 80G tank and am thinking of getting the T5 fixtures w/ 4- 54 watts HO bulbs. That will give me 2.7 wpg. This will be enough right?
> 
> I am debating either getting the TEK vs Current's Nova Extreme fixtures, most like I'll bite the bullet and get TEK.


I have an almost-new Tek 4x54w fixture if you'd like to buy it. This isn't the selling forum, so just PM me and we can talk about it. About a week old, no scratches, water stains, or anything. I still have the box it was shipped in. =)

And yes, it'll be enough light, like Laith said. =)


----------

